# Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

This is the game I'm most hyped for and have been ever since I found out about it. 

The metal gear series is my favorite series of all time, and I'm just so excited for this!

I think it comes out septmeber 1st. Either way I can't ****ing wait! 

I hope they either cancel or do good with that movie they're making.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Seeing how they cancelled Silent Hills, MGSV better be ****ing flawless.

That aside, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I enjoyed Ground Zeroes even though it was basically a glorified tech demo and I'm looking forward to MGSV proper, so hopefully it won't disappoint.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I've seen pictures of Quiet. She alone might be worth getting me back to playing video games again.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

foe said:


> I've seen pictures of Quiet. She alone might be worth getting me back to playing video games again.


Quiet? Sexayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

One of my most hyped games of 2015, hope it doesn't disappoint. Ground Zeroes was a nice little introduction into what to expect out of the new game. I wasn't impressed by the length, but the game mechanics seem pretty solid (no pun intended).


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

yes


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

not gonna lie...... I pre-ordered this way before the new fallout. I've been watching gameplay of the Phantom Pain and omfg, it looks so amazing. With the base building, raids, etc. And it's a Metal Gear, so you know there will be phenomenal storytelling and bookoo easter eggs.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks good.

Still haven't played a single Metal Gear game besides a couple minutes of Metal Gear Solid I.

I should probably get on that.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Loved 1 and 2. The rest were irrelevant.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm more excited for the multiplayer than the singleplayer, which i'm a bit ashamed of


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

foe said:


> I've seen pictures of Quiet. She alone might be worth getting me back to playing video games again.


That's funny. This has been a trend in Japan. Great iconic titles with in constrast small diehard communities grabbing for the bigger pot and sexy'ing up/aging down their characters and adding the ecchi otaku pull mechanics like dating sim features and lewd photo collections.

People don't like it. I wasn't particularly bothered by Quiet's design- but Kojima himself said she looks this way for the sake of what I mentioned. To see you say this means he actually had some grounds on this. The intent of his decision bothers me. Her costume use to be more modest as well, we got to see it progressively lose a layer and then her breast be forced to focus and the rips in her close come into visual over the pass 2 yrs. The figurine for the promo campaign is ridiculous. Her tits are soft, like you can squeeze them and like real ones. No other part of the figure is like that.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm so excited


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe I might buy it.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

EmotionlessThug said:


> Maybe I might buy it.


Have you seen the mechanics for the base building? I think that's going to either make or break the game.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

The base is not too different from Peacewalker.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

I'll just leave this right here.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TheWildeOne said:


> I'll just leave this right here.


have you seen this


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> have you seen this


I had not seen this.
My life was an order of magnitude worse for having not seen this.

I danced in my chair. God damn. That fashion sense, Big Boss.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

well my first playthrough of ground zero was a complete cluster ****

making me wonder if i should get mgs5 haha

i hated how everything kind of reset when you died and went back to the checkpoint. kind of defeats the purpose a bit


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Watched someone stream the first 2-3 hours of this game on PC. It's terrible :|


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Sin said:


> GTFOutta here with your **** taste I just played the hospital escape part and it was the best ever


best crawling simulator ever? :grin2:


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Too expensive PC version 230 bucks here wtf


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought this was the game that was going to give me a reason to buy a PS4. I just downloaded it for PC. 

I watched some walkthroughs. Why do they have so much technology in 1979? *shrug*

Anyway, I'm going to be spending a lot of time in Afghanistan. I'll try to kill Osama Bin Laden before he becomes a terrorist.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I want this right now, but I think I'm going to be patient and play through the rest of the series first


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

I love the mgs series, I wish I could afford it. I'm so jelly of all you guys who can play it right now.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Aribeth said:


> Watched someone stream the first 2-3 hours of this game on PC. It's terrible :|


you know if i didn't already think you were the child of hitler and voldemort, this just sealed it



AngelClare said:


> I thought this was the game that was going to give me a reason to buy a PS4. I just downloaded it for PC.
> 
> I watched some walkthroughs. Why do they have so much technology in 1979? *shrug*
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to be spending a lot of time in Afghanistan. I'll try to kill Osama Bin Laden before he becomes a terrorist.


it's 1984. and why are you complaining about too much technology in a fictional game? do you want it to be less interesting?


----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

This game is amazing. I feel like most people who don't like it haven't played the other MG's so they have no clue what's going on.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> you know if i didn't already think you were the child of hitler and voldemort, this just sealed it
> 
> it's 1984. and why are you complaining about too much technology in a fictional game? do you want it to be less interesting?


Because period pieces are ****ing awesome


----------



## Sam M. (Sep 15, 2008)

M0rbid said:


> Loved 1 and 2. The rest were irrelevant.


3 is the best one.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> it's 1984. and why are you complaining about too much technology in a fictional game? do you want it to be less interesting?


Not complaining. I always thought the series was set in a future where private military corporations were common. So, I'm surprised to find myself in 1984 with tech that doesn't exist in 2015. I thought maybe there was an explanation.

I loved MGS4. That's my first metal gear game. So far, I love this game.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

So far I'm not crazy about fultoning enemies and mother base. Isn't it basically a leveling/crafting system?

Why not just earn money to buy weapons and expand mother base?

Managing staff and development is a drag. I think it's a better game without it. 

Maybe something will happen later into the game to change my mind. 

Do you guys Fulton everyone?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Owl Eyes said:


> I love the mgs series, I wish I could afford it. I'm so jelly of all you guys who can play it right now.


I know right...I'm so wish to play it right now. But I guess I have to wait for a sale.



gopherinferno said:


> it's 1984. and why are you complaining about too much technology in a fictional game? do you want it to be less interesting?


I haven't play the game. I hope the tech is nothing like those in Halo/Crysis3/MGS4.

I don't like high tech in games like futuristic weapons and vehicles. I'd prefer it to be the level of tech that I know right now, like the plain old AK47 or M4 is enough.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

It's hard not to trigger reflex mode at all. I want perfect missions but it often feels impossible to get a perfect stealth mission.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Sin said:


> yeah its pretty hard, I like the challenge though. Its definitely easier to do stealth at night with equipping the night vision goggles.
> 
> Is anyone here going to play Metal Gear Online? when its released in October?


I like the challenge too but then I obsessively replay missions trying to do things perfectly only to really frustrate myself.

Most of the YouTube walkthroughs I see, people don't care to do the missions properly.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

From what I've seen of this game so far. (although haven't played it) It seems very overrated and underwhelming compared to the other games in its series.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> From what I've seen of this game so far. (although haven't played it) It seems very overrated and underwhelming compared to the other games in its series.


It's probably the best game in the series because you have the most freedom in terms of how to approach a mission.

But I only played 4 before this. The earlier ones don't interest me as much.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm loving this game so far. I just finished a mission where I destroy a convoy of tanks after stealing secret documents. I placed c4 on the road and waited. Destroyed the first two vehicles with the c4 and then finished off the last tank by hitting its rear armor with a rocket launcher. I had to replay the final checkpoint maybe 5 times to figure out just how much c4 I needed to get the job done.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

So, no one else is playing this? I think it will take me forever to finish this game. I'm only on mission 20 and there are 50 missions! I only do one or two missions a day.

Everyone says it's easy but this game is really hard to me. Maybe because MGS4 is my only metal gear experience. I can't tell you how long it took me to finish that mission where you have to rescue the children. Or the honeybees mission.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I've stopped playing actually. Haven't played in like 2 weeks, too depressed and stuff. I've clocked about 60ish hours and stopped playing once I got to the second chapter. Still have to get back to the witcher 3 and finish skyrim before Fallout 4 drops D:


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm playing it, but having a hard time finishing it. I really love it but I guess my love for Rocket League is even bigger, because I that's the game I choose over it. lol

You must be thinking "WTF? Rocket League?" but just something about it I love I guess because I'm bored of Free Roam games, (Far Cry, 250 hours clocked on GTA V, Fallout 3) although soccer is my least favourite sport. I train almost everyday to get good.

Anyways, yeah I'm like on mission 35 and finally I'm able to customize my own weapons. I'm really excited for MGO 3 though, yo that **** looks amazing and enticing. I can't wait, dat buddy link for SA gamers though, I love it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Does this game run well on Windows 10 anyone? Any problems? I'm thinking about buying it. The steam requirements don't list Windows 10, so that's why I ask.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

tad overrated. Storyline became boring/cheesy midway.


----------



## Dolphino (Oct 5, 2015)

This is actually my newest game. ^^

It's a bit of a mixed bag for me personally; the gameplay is cool and all, but I consider this game's story one of the weakest entries in the MGS saga. However, it's certainly fun to play and DD is the best MGS sidekick ever! xD


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Noca said:


> Does this game run well on Windows 10 anyone? Any problems? I'm thinking about buying it. The steam requirements don't list Windows 10, so that's why I ask.


When I bought it I was on Win 7. I upgraded to win 10 and it runs just as well.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

MGS 3 is still the best. I was hooked the entire time I played the previous games. But this one just feels bland as hell. Story is boring and practically non-existent, barely any cutscenes or codec conversations, the map feels empty and gameplay feels repetitive. I'm not a fan of this open world style of gameplay for MGS. I'm only on mission 20 and I've no desire to go on :/

Meanwhile I've booted up MGS 1 again and I'm hooked. Going to replay the entire series in fact. V just doesn't hold a special place in my heart the way the old games do.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Mattsy94 said:


> MGS 3 is still the best. I was hooked the entire time I played the previous games. But this one just feels bland as hell. Story is boring and practically non-existent, barely any cutscenes or codec conversations, the map feels empty and gameplay feels repetitive. I'm not a fan of this open world style of gameplay for MGS. I'm only on mission 20 and I've no desire to go on :/
> 
> Meanwhile I've booted up MGS 1 again and I'm hooked. Going to replay the entire series in fact. V just doesn't hold a special place in my heart the way the old games do.


I feel like the open world gameplay in 5 is better than all the other Metal Gear games.

I miss the mgs4 awesome boss battles and long cutscenes. But the basic gameplay is much improved.

Like you, I feel like quitting at mission 20. But it's more because I find it really difficult. Each mission has so many side missions that it's hard to decide what to do. And sometimes it's not clear what you're supposed to do. Like the skulls. Fight them or run away? Sometimes they tell you to kill someone but you should extract them instead.

All this mother base personnel management stuff sucks. Plus I have all these cool weapons but I can't really use them without setting off alerts which kill my score. And the time based mission score sucks the most.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

So I was in mission 2, and went to go to that village to get evidence of that guy passing through, I walked up to the desk with the radio and the papers but nothing happened. So yeah... Apparently this happens to others and they have to restart the mission, but I had just killed everyone in every other outpost before arriving on that desks so it wasn't going to happen.

I have to say that on the first mission, the AI was some of the dumbest that I have ever seen, at least in well over a decade, certainly not something I would expect from a game that cost me $75. I just skipped most of the first mission cut scenes because the story was so lame, snake going through explosion after explosion.

I certainly don't like that the game penalizes you for killing people. I would much prefer the game allowed you to either stealth it or let you kill people if that's how you like to play a game.

MGS1 9/10
MGS2 8/10
MGS3 7/10
MGS4 9/10
MGS5.... we'll see


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

I hated MGS 3, thats my opinion cant touch this, cant touch this, cant touch this, cant touch this. My, my, my my opinion hits u hard. Makes u say "**** off mgs 3 master race"


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

sylis said:


> I hated MGS 3, thats my opinion cant touch this, cant touch this, cant touch this, cant touch this. My, my, my my opinion hits u hard. Makes u say "**** off mgs 3 master race"


* Pokes *
nailed it :banana


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone find that Hellbound mission annoying? The metal gear rex clearly maphacks and knows where you are, and just sits there and turtles regardless if he spots you or not. I somehow managed to get in the helicopter, and finish the mission, but I turned off the game I guess before I got to a checkpoint so I had to do the mission all over again. I got annoyed and turned off the game. 

I think I will just lead him into the base, then set a chopper landing spot as far away as possible and run by him on the horse. He moves pretty slowly so it should take him a good while to run his *** down to the bottom of the map.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I want them to release all Metal Gear games from Metal Gear Solid onwards (a remaster could be nice) to current onto PC. And I want The Last Of Us on PC.

So I can play the crap out of all of them without having to switch around between platforms, which really discourages me.

I loved Metal Gear Solid and liked Sons Of Liberty, but I lost interest playing them due to being on so many platforms.

I wish they would just release all games on PC. Ffs. Using emulators is balls.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I loved it, but I hadn't played much Metal Gear prior. My only complaint was that it got a bit repetitive by having me revisit the same areas and complete a handful of very similar missions.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I had no idea this game was multi-platform, I guess if I don't buy an Xbox One or PS4 this week I should get it for my 360. I'm a fan of the series but I just never got 4...the couple times I did play it, I didn't know what the hell was going on and I wasn't having fun. Hopefully this one gets me back into it.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I stopped playing this somewhere around mission 25 or so. I was finally starting to get better. It just takes me so long just to finish one mission crawling on my belly and god forbid I get caught and have to start all over again. 

I think it's just that once I get caught I feel like I have to start over. I don't want to just shoot my through or run and hide. 

But I think it's a really cool game. The motherbase stuff is just unnecessary imo.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Having to manually fly in a helicopter between motherbase platforms is excruitiating. Is it really necessary to not include fast travel?

By the time you get most of the weapons or upgrades in the game, there is nothing left to use them for except stupid FOB missions which are also pointless.

I wish there was more indoor enivronments in the game.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I got this game in December... initially I found it to be pretty hard. I didn't extract enough, I didn't do side ops, I didn't even get Ddog until like mission 16-18, yeah I just wasn't playing this game right. I got to mission 30 something or so, but I decided to replay the game a couple weeks ago. Did way better this time and I'm now up to mission 42....which I beat with an S and all objectives complete(took over 15 tries though....D-walker and stay in the closest bunker finally worked...beats being in the open that's for sure). Whatever mission 43 is, it just hasn't loaded up yet though.

My final words of this game would be its very good! You will be playing forever compared to other Metal Gears. Its flaws are, its repitivive and the save system sucks. I mean seriously the checkpoints are pretty bad.....so at times(sometimes many times)one wrong move can get you! ...who wants to do all that **** over again, and again! Oh and for a super soldier, why can't Snake, Big Boss, whoever he is climb? That's another flaw(and huge annoyance).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Aren't all metal gears solid?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Rex87 said:


> My final words of this game would be its very good! You will be playing forever compared to other Metal Gears. Its flaws are, its repitivive and the save system sucks. I mean seriously the checkpoints are pretty bad.....so at times(sometimes many times)one wrong move can get you! ...who wants to do all that **** over again, and again! Oh and for a super soldier, why can't Snake, Big Boss, whoever he is climb? That's another flaw(and huge annoyance).


I just started playing again. This game is brutally hard. I don't care what some people say. I think a lot of people are veterans of the series and have fine tuned their gameplay over years. I'm a PC gamer and I'm not even that great with a pad. But I'm decent. So, for me this game is brutally hard.

Like you said, one mistake after crawling on your belly for 15 minutes and you're busted. And what really sucks is when some guard finds a body you left behind.

But I have to say that this is one of the most polished games I have ever played. The animations are amazingly detailed. The controls are superb. I had to sneak through this huge base full of enemies. It was incredibly tense. It was hard as hell. But it was rewarding.

I don't think this game gets the credit it deserves. It's definitely the best in the series.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

AngelClare said:


> I just started playing again. This game is brutally hard. I don't care what some people say. I think a lot of people are veterans of the series and have fine tuned their gameplay over years. I'm a PC gamer and I'm not even that great with a pad. But I'm decent. So, for me this game is brutally hard.
> 
> Like you said, one mistake after crawling on your belly for 15 minutes and you're busted. And what really sucks is when some guard finds a body you left behind.
> 
> ...


Yeah this game is definitely not the easiest and takes a while to get used to. I beat all the missions finally the day after that post. I really played the hell out of this game so I'm now not that bad. Even couldn't resist to do a 3rd play through(really need to get other games for my Xbox One lol). I agree it's a real solid game, love it!

As for the guards finding bodies, I tranq and extract(even if their stats sucks) if I think a body will be found(don't have time to be hiding bodies lol).Because the alert status is pretty annoying.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Rex87 said:


> Yeah this game is definitely not the easiest and takes a while to get used to. I beat all the missions finally the day after that post. I really played the hell out of this game so I'm now not that bad. Even couldn't resist to do a 3rd play through(really need to get other games for my Xbox One lol). I agree it's a real solid game, love it!
> 
> As for the guards finding bodies, I tranq and extract(even if their stats sucks) if I think a body will be found(don't have time to be hiding bodies lol).Because the alert status is pretty annoying.


Did you get many S rankings? I rarely get an S.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

AngelClare said:


> Did you get many S rankings? I rarely get an S.


Oh yeah. Especially on this third play through. Usually I'll get a A or S rank the first time I play a mission now. If I don't get an S rank I will replay the mission to get it. On those longer missions(Hellbound comes to mind....and many others) sometimes I won't get it initially.&#8230;.like I said I'll just replay it. I'm on mission 16 I believe, Traitor's Caravan, all S rankings so far except Back up, back down. Which I just haven't got to replaying yet.

The S ranking is all about speed (don't have to be lightning fast though) and then complete the main objective. I don't think you can kill guards if you're going for S rank and you can't really get alert status(probably allowed 1 alert), definitely no combat status. Oh and also I think you can't get many "reflexes"(when a guard spots you and time slows down).


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Rex87 said:


> Oh yeah. Especially on this third play through. Usually I'll get a A or S rank the first time I play a mission now. If I don't get an S rank I will replay the mission to get it. On those longer missions(Hellbound comes to mind....and many others) sometimes I won't get it initially.&#8230;.like I said I'll just replay it. I'm on mission 16 I believe, Traitor's Caravan, all S rankings so far except Back up, back down. Which I just haven't got to replaying yet.
> 
> The S ranking is all about speed (don't have to be lightning fast though) and then complete the main objective. I don't think you can kill guards if you're going for S rank and you can't really get alert status(probably allowed 1 alert), definitely no combat status. Oh and also I think you can't get many "reflexes"(when a guard spots you and time slows down).


Cool, thanks.

I think I'll play this game again when I'm done. I feel like I played it wrong on this, my first playthrough.

So, I should ignore the side objectives and just do the main objective as fast as possible without getting spotted to get S-rank?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

AngelClare said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> I think I'll play this game again when I'm done. I feel like I played it wrong on this, my first playthrough.
> 
> So, I should ignore the side objectives and just do the main objective as fast as possible without getting spotted to get S-rank?


Yeah. Because many times the objectives are spread out too far and too time consuming, not to mention many times you just not upgraded enough to complete all objectives the first time you play a mission. Many times I won't complete all objectives the first time. When I do get S rank and all objectives first time playing, I break out my moon walk victory dance.

Though I played the hell out of this game, I do forget what all the objectives I need to complete the first time I play a mission. So I just go to this guide which tells you all the objectives, I see what I can complete, and then go for it.
http://www.ign.com/wikis/metal-gear-solid-5-the-phantom-pain/Walkthrough


----------

